# Black Streaks



## rsweetjr (Aug 9, 2012)

Looking for advise on how everyone deals with the black streaks on the camper. I spent the morning washing he camper and still can't get the black streaks to go away. I did use the Camco Black Steak Remover and while it did help some an removed a lot of dirt I still have the residue left behind from the black streaks. Any and all advise welcome!

Thanks!


----------



## DFG (Jul 18, 2011)

If your Outback has "gutters" put a clothes pin on each corner spout. The run-off misses the side and greatly reduces the black streaks. I'm not sure which forum I learned this from but I have a 2012 301BQ and it works great.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

I have found that keeping the roof and gutters clean reduces the development of black streaking. Also recommended hand applying a coat of polish 1x year on sides which helps keep black streaks from staining in addition to brush washing the sides with mild detergent such as dawn before black streaks have a chance to set in. 
Steve


----------



## Good Times (Jan 23, 2012)

I agree with the others...prevention is the best option. However, once you do have the streaking a great product is LA's Totally Awesome. I get it at Dollar General for, you guessed it, a dollar. Pretty much cleans anything! I would only caution that while cleaning it will remove wax, polish, etc. A diluted solution also works very well without taking off the protective surface. At least once a year I clean the TT top to bottom with a strong mix of Awesome right before the new coat of wax and polish. Good Luck!


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

I use a "Mr Clean Magic Eraser" and a common house hold cleaner ie 409, to spot clean the black streak areas. Amazing how it cleans the area!


----------

